# Video of a quick roll.



## Chester Wright (Jan 3, 2016)

This is a video of me rolling with Brian (A blue Belt). This took place at Progressive Fighting Systems of Virginia.


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2016)

This most likely will be lost on anyone not regularly rolling in BJJ, at least I think so.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 4, 2016)

Which one were you?


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 4, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Which one were you?


Guy in the red.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 5, 2016)

That transition from your guard being passed to having him in side control was beautiful.


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 24, 2016)

Looked good man ive been grappling on and off in between other training for about 2 years now but since the start of the year ive been more consistent im hoping to improve cheers for sharing


----------

